# Youthful Tattoos Turn Into Grown-Up Regrets



## Glenn (Apr 11, 2012)

> Nearly half -- 49 percent -- of adults 18 to 29 have a tattoo and it's estimated that a new tattoo studio opens every day. But the tattoo removal business is booming, too, as youthful decisions quickly turn into grown-up regrets



I don't have any tatoos. I don't have anything against them, I'm just not into it. But I see a lot of people my age and younger who have them. This article sums up what happens when people change their mind. I'm thinking of investing in a company that makes these lasers.... :wink:

It sounds like the removal of single tatoos is fairly easy. But what about those arm sleeves? 

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/r/30391760/detail.html


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 11, 2012)

No tattoos here either.  Nothing against them.  If there is a particular design I like, I simply buy a T-shirt.

I wonder if employees at the removal places who are charged with removing tramp stamps on aging overweight women are given hazard pay


----------



## Nick (Apr 11, 2012)

None either, just never bothered.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 11, 2012)

Pain, plus permanence, plus sagginess later = no thanks.


----------



## kickstand (Apr 11, 2012)

Glenn said:


> It sounds like the removal of single tatoos is fairly easy. But what about those arm sleeves?



People who get sleeves have no intention of ever getting them removed.  It is an insane number of hours in the chair and an awful lot of money.  I know a few folks with sleeves and not one of them regrets it or would have them removed.  Getting those is a big commitment, versus the one-off piece someone gets done in an hour on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 11, 2012)

kickstand said:


> People who get sleeves have no intention of ever getting them removed.  It is an insane number of hours in the chair and an awful lot of money.  I know a few folks with sleeves and not one of them regrets it or would have them removed.  Getting those is a big commitment, versus the one-off piece someone gets done in an hour on a Saturday afternoon.



Of course not...but how about in 20 years?  When the colors bleed, fade and their arms start jiggling.  Cripes..I buy a blouse with a pattern and I hate it in 3 years...someone will love their sleeve in 20..why don't I believe it!

My parents friend growing up was 18yo in WWII in Germany when he got his tattoos.  I will always remember him as a Dad in his 50s/60s with tattoos above his nipples... one said "sweet"  one said "sour"...it was a riot when he was 18yo and afraid he'd be dead anyday lol!  That was a good learning experience for "tatoos are permanent".  Although I'm considering one now myself hehe...mid life crisis


----------



## Nick (Apr 11, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Of course not...but how about in 20 years?  When the colors bleed, fade and their arms start jiggling.  Cripes..I buy a blouse with a pattern and I hate it in 3 years...someone will love their sleeve in 20..why don't I believe it!
> 
> My parents friend growing up was 18yo in WWII in Germany when he got his tattoos.  I will always remember him as a Dad in his 50s/60s with tattoos above his nipples... one said "sweet"  one said "sour"...it was a riot when he was 18yo and afraid he'd be dead anyday lol!  That was a good learning experience for "tatoos are permanent".  Although I'm considering one now myself hehe...mid life crisis



Just sag first, then tattoo. Then you don't have to worry about sagging later :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Apr 11, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Of course not...but how about in 20 years?  When the colors bleed, fade and their arms start jiggling.  Cripes..I buy a blouse with a pattern and I hate it in 3 years...someone will love their sleeve in 20..why don't I believe it!
> 
> My parents friend growing up was 18yo in WWII in Germany when he got his tattoos.  I will always remember him as a Dad in his 50s/60s with tattoos above his nipples... one said "sweet"  one said "sour"...it was a riot when he was 18yo and afraid he'd be dead anyday lol!  That was a good learning experience for "tatoos are permanent".  Although I'm considering one now myself hehe...mid life crisis



I thought you had one!


----------



## ski stef (Apr 11, 2012)

No regrets 
I realize when im older it may not look as good as it does now...

I have called it quits with the ink. 2 is enough.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 11, 2012)

Puck it said:


> I thought you had one!



Lol nope!  Never had the desire until recently


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 11, 2012)

Cant get one and be buried in a Jewish cemetery,  but I never wanted one.


----------



## jaja111 (Apr 11, 2012)

None for me. It must go into the ground and be gone in the same condition it arrived, minus the copious wear and tear. I'd even be skeeved my screws, artificial joints, or a swallowed marble that never came out.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone have or know someone with skiing related tattoos?

I knew a guy in Stowe who had the Fischer "triangles" on his shoulder.  Hope he always likes that brand.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 11, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> No regrets
> I realize when im older it may not look as good as it does now...
> 
> I have called it quits with the ink. 2 is enough.



This thread is useless without pictures.

/someone had to say it


----------



## skiahman (Apr 11, 2012)

I've often thought about getting a Sugarloaf logo tattoo. Never did but think about it often. Just the triangle, not the lettering. Anyone who saw it would either know what it is or not care.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 11, 2012)

skiahman said:


> I've often thought about getting a Sugarloaf logo tattoo. Never did but think about it often. Just the triangle, not the lettering. Anyone who saw it would either know what it is or not care.



maybe Nick should get the Alpinezone Mountain as a tattoo :razz:


----------



## Nick (Apr 11, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> This thread is useless without pictures.
> 
> /someone had to say it


----------



## Nick (Apr 11, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> maybe Nick should get the Alpinezone Mountain as a tattoo :razz:



Yeah but then I'd have to show it off all the time. Where to place; where to place....


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 11, 2012)

Nick said:


> Yeah but then I'd have to show it off all the time. Where to place; where to place....



This thread is useful without pictures...


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 11, 2012)

Nick said:


> Yeah but then I'd have to show it off all the time. Where to place; where to place....



Definitely the neck bro!  Nothing screams your love for something as epically as a neck tattoo.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 11, 2012)

i'm sure we've posted this before but...


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 11, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Anyone have or know someone with skiing related tattoos?
> 
> I knew a guy in Stowe who had the Fischer "triangles" on his shoulder.  Hope he always likes that brand.



Yup, know a guy with the SR logo.  He's committed lol


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 11, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Anyone have or know someone with skiing related tattoos?
> 
> I knew a guy in Stowe who had the Fischer "triangles" on his shoulder.  Hope he always likes that brand.



A guy I work with.  He has 4 tattoos on his calfs, 1 on each side of each.  All of them are silhouettes.  1 is a skier, 1 a golfer, 1 a Harley, and 1 is a muscle car.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 11, 2012)

I just hope that I happen to own some stock in the company that eventually invents a 100% reliable, *1 VISIT*, quick, very comfortable tattoo removal machine/gel.  A few shares in that comapny could very well end up buying one heck of a nice ski house!


----------



## Geoff (Apr 11, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> This thread is useless without pictures.
> 
> /someone had to say it


----------



## Nick (Apr 12, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> A guy I work with.  He has 4 tattoos on his calfs, 1 on each side of each.  All of them are silhouettes.  1 is a skier, 1 a golfer, 1 a Harley, and 1 is a muscle car.



golf and harleys?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 12, 2012)

Geoff said:


>



Very clever. How about a moose on  your knuckle?


----------



## Nick (Apr 12, 2012)

That camel only has one hump. Lame


----------



## lolkl (Apr 12, 2012)

So,
    This lady walks into the tattoo parlor and wants a tattoo of John Lennon and Paul McCartney on the inside of her thighs, way up high. When the artist is finished she looks down and says they don't look like the Beatles. The artist is pissed and offers to get a second opinion. He looks out and sees a homeless man walking by. He brings the guy in and asks if the tattoo looks like Lenin and McCartney.
" I don't know about those two," the man says, " But that guy in the middle with the red bandana looks just like Willie Nelson."


----------

